# electric step on napoli



## citreon (Sep 22, 2013)

can any body tell me the location of the fuse for electric step on a swift Napoli please


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi it may be in the engine compartment the highest thing in the centre.

Its a black plastic cover held on by 2 nuts remove this to expose some fuses/relays I think from memory that is where it is if not I apologise in advance.

You could also try removing the switch and having a quick look or even trying a different switch.

Does the fridge work on 12v strange question I know but something is nagging me about the two being linked.


----------



## citreon (Sep 22, 2013)

Many thanks you were spot on job done nice one switch is suspect needs new one no problem..


----------

